# Uncle Bens Brown Rice



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey all I got a 25lb bag of Uncle Ben's Brown Rice for $18.99. Is this a good deal?


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 30, 2004)

Uncle Ben's............

Just me, but I would never touch that stuff. I'm sure the brown rice is fine though.  I'm Asian. Grew up on high quality sushi rice.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 1, 2004)

All the asian rice I have seen at the store is white rice. That is not good compared to brown rice. I would like to find bulk black rice. I have heard/read that its even better for you then brown, but I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 1, 2004)

Yup, alas, most asian rice is white rice unfortunately. I've personally never seen black rice, but ya, I can imagine it would be expensive.


----------



## LAM (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> All the asian rice I have seen at the store is white rice. That is not good compared to brown rice. I would like to find bulk black rice. I have heard/read that its even better for you then brown, but I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for it.



I've seen black lentils but not black rice...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Uncle Ben's............
> 
> Just me, but I would never touch that stuff. I'm sure the brown rice is fine though.  I'm Asian. Grew up on high quality sushi rice.



Ok, so Asian people have more insight on rice... as an american does that mean i have more insight on Doughnuts?  or maybe it's hamburgers and french fries?  I have translated this post into the American version...

Just me, but I would never touch that Hostess stuff.  I'm sure the mini crumb variety is fine...  I'm fat and white.  Grew up on Hot, Fresh glazed twists from the local doughnut shop...


----------



## aztecwolf (May 1, 2004)

mmm i could go for some lentil soup about now


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Uncle Ben's............
> 
> Just me, but I would never touch that stuff.



Why?


----------



## sentricyphen (May 1, 2004)

UB instant brown rice is awesome.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> Why?


Lol, oh I'm sure that it tastes good and is nurtritious. I guess I just have always associated the name with their instant white rice and developed an opinion of the company, that I just can't shake.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 3, 2004)

Well my 25lb bag of UB brown rice is exactly what I was looking for. IMO its quality, and I love the quantity and cheap price. It doesn't break my bank and 25lbs is going to last me a while


----------



## Premo55 (May 3, 2004)

Well instant or quick rice is higher in GI than the slow-cooking long grain type...

Peace.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> UB instant brown rice is awesome.



^^^^^^^^


> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Well instant or quick rice is higher in GI than the slow-cooking long grain type...
> 
> Peace.



You beat me to it, stick to the slow-cooking stuff its much better.


----------



## maniclion (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TrojanMan60563 *_
> I would like to find bulk black rice. I have heard/read that its even better for you then brown, but I don't want to pay an arm and a leg for it.



You mean wild rice?  I mix 1 cup wild rice to 2 cups brown rice.


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2004)

btw, here is a nice little list for the GI:

http://www.coldcure.com/html/glycemicindex.html#gi


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2004)

Wow I'm glad you gave me that list, I almost bought a book with all the foods and their GI but my firepager went off and I had to run out of the BORDERS.  Saved me like 15 bucks.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> Well instant or quick rice is higher in GI than the slow-cooking long grain type...
> 
> Peace.


good point. ill have to suffer through an extra 10 mins of cooking I suppose.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2004)

Yea I use to use the instant when I first started but then everyone said it was bad.  So now I just cook a bunch of it and it lasts me like 3-4 days.  It works fine IMO but the downfall is it takes forever for it to cook.  So I have started cooking it at work because I am a manager of a cafe so I cook all my meals for like 3 days there and package them up.  Bad part to being able to cook at work is all the damn pastries there I can't eat heh.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 4, 2004)

The 25lb bag I got is slow cooking. It takes like 30 minutes to cook. I think I did mean wild rice not black rice. The color is black though. I would love to mix that with my brown rice but its really expensive, and I can't find it in bulk


----------

